# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  MarkForged Mark 2 3D Printer for Sale

## valinks

I have a MarkForged Mark Two 3D Printer for sale, everything looks clean and is in excellent condition. I originally purchased this workhorse of a 3D printer in October of 2018 for a business with the hopes of expanding my platform but was only used to finish up a few small projects, so trying to sell off the equipment to make room for my next adventure. Included are all original accessories, manual and dry box. Selling it for $8500 shipped, pm if interested. Thanks

----------


## valinks

Open to reasonable offers. Cheers

----------


## valinks

Still available, you can send me a pm if you are interested or have any questions. Thanks

----------


## valinks

Price reduced, $7500/obo. Thanks

----------

